

What is up with Facebook ads? - maxtardiveau2
http://www.automatedbusinesslogic.com/articles/what-is-up-with-facebook-ads

======
ig1
Have a look at the demographics of who the ad was shown to, I imagine that
your ad was just shown disproportionately to users in India. Targeting anyone
outside of the major markets (US, UK, etc.) is much cheaper, so it's likely
that a combination of Facebook's Ad Auction algorithm and their optimization
algorithm resulted in a skew of who was seeing your ads.

If these are user who've liked your Facebook page then you can get a list of
them from your admin account and just send a few of them messages to find out
why they liked your page.

~~~
maxtardiveau2
Good point, but we have tried (unsuccessfully so far) to contact a random
sample of these users, with no response so far. So that's another question
mark.

------
bprater
I wonder how effective it could have been with testing the ad copy. It
certainly didn't catch my eye when reading this article. But getting a bunch
of likes immediately after starting ads -- that's a great way to get things
rolling!

------
richf
What was the final CTR% for the campaign?

~~~
maxtardiveau2
Very small: 0.06%. Which I don't mind: we're only of interest to a relatively
small number of people (Hibernate users). I just don't understand why these
200+ people liked us all of a sudden.

------
chewxy
have you tried bidding on a CPM basis? Compare the CPC CTR to the CTR of the
CPM campaign?

~~~
maxtardiveau2
We have not tried that, but that may be next. This is our first Facebook ad
campaign, and we assumed that it would be similar to Google AdWords, but so
far we're seeing very different behavior.

